# Pigeon Art



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

The last few days here in northern California have been really beautiful, i picked up my paint brushes and canvas and went outside and started painting.im not good at it but i love to do it ...i also like to sculpt in clay. I was wondering who all else loves to put pigeons in art - show your stuff ...pretty please? 
Have a great Day
Debby


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good to me I like the lilacs alot good job


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you - it's relaxing .id love to take classes so i could make the fantail or any animal look real ,but i havent been able to get that on my list yet .the classes seem to be always full when i call...lol ,i sit out in the shade of the mulburry tree in front of my bird coops and just do what comes natural .id love to see other peoples art and hobbies.
have a great day!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

Here is something I do. BTW I love seeing pigeon art!


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats really beautiful Pirab buk, i love all the detail


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Both are very nice. Thank you two for sharing them.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you Almondman 
do you have any Pigeon crafts?
Im painting on canvas a baby fairy in a garden and i scetched out another fantail,this time in a magnolia tree which i want to do after the fairy one is done.
have a great evening~


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

LilBirdy said:


> Thank you Almondman
> do you have any Pigeon crafts?
> Im painting on canvas a baby fairy in a garden and i scetched out another fantail,this time in a magnolia tree which i want to do after the fairy one is done.
> have a great evening~


Nope, no artistic ability here! Please post pictures when you get the new projects done.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

thank you for the kind words!Here is another one.
Please share your art with us lilbirdy
yes, I do believe pigeons need to be honored through art


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

You are really a talented artist Pirab buk- very nice artwork


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is how far im at on my fairy painting, her names Daisy and shes sitting in some flowers playing with her doll, this is her in rough.she still needs alot of work but i should have her finished tomarrow and ill start painting on the drawing of the Fantail in the magnolia tree


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

I know i did say pigeon art sooo ......i gave her a lil friend Nano her tiny pigeon..i didnt get to finish her, but i did do alittle more to her maybe tomarrow i'll finish


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

LilBirdy said:


> Thank you - it's relaxing .id love to take classes so i could make the fantail or any animal look real ,but i havent been able to get that on my list yet .the classes seem to be always full when i call...lol ,i sit out in the shade of the mulburry tree in front of my bird coops and just do what comes natural .id love to see other peoples art and hobbies.
> have a great day!


Lilbirdy, i love your art. It looks like naive painting. It's style. People would pay lots of money for that. You keep doing what you are doing, it doesn't have to look real..Otherwise we all can take pics.

Looking forward to seeing more of your art.

PS As a matter of fact i like it so much, i hope you don't mind (copyrights) to make it my screensaver. I love the contrast and the heartshape of his chest and of course the tail feathers details.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

pirab buk said:


> thank you for the kind words!Here is another one.
> Please share your art with us lilbirdy
> yes, I do believe pigeons need to be honored through art


Did you make that? That's Bizantine art from the Christian Orthodox Churches. Good stuff.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Dima thank you sooo much..That was really sweet of you . Im so glad you liked it and im tickled that you used it for your screen saver  
You have a great evening and thank you for making mine great
Debby


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

I love your fairy! It's pure and whimsical!
Lately my art style has been fashioned after Russian Icon art. The words (lettering) is in Russian. I have more art but I am having problems down-loading the photos for some reason.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Pirab buk
thank you so much  I cant wait to see more of your artwork. Keep trying to get them to load.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

I finally finished my fairy painting i added alittle more grass,fixed her ear and painted in her hands and darkened the pigeons legs, then I started on the fantail in the tree. Pirab Buk were 
you able to load your pictures of your paintings yet?


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is the fantail in the tree,still messing with it should be done tomarrow


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely pic 
Pigeons are wonderful subjects!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*more art*

I finally uploaded the pic. the photo isn't perfect due to light reflection.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pirak buk, you pigeon has so much personality.
What does represent? It is Holy Spirit..or something else. What do the writings mean?


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow Pirab Buk , 
your a great artist ,your wonderful painting is so amazeing colorful and bright ! so much expression in the pigeons poise and eyes.
I cant wait to see more


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

It is written in Russian

The HOLY PIGEON

invisible, innocuous but yet omnipresent


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*more pigeon art*

Here is one more pigeon piece


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats awesome ~you make the birds look so real (you could paint peoples pigeons Portraits of their pets or champions for xtra income ) and i really like the background showing the pigeons in our lives and it looks like a happy place.
Pirab Buk are you working on any more paintings?


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

That picture is a beach front arcade (tourist area). I feed the pigeons there every day They are well fed during the summer months because they manage to get dropped french fries, fried dough and pizza crusts.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

French fries ,Pizza crust and fried dough ! wow sounds like pigeon paradise..lol
A happy place for people and pigeons.you can see that in your painting and its great that your painting has a connection you and a real place and events.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is the finished painting of the Fantail in the tree


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*wearable pigeon art*

I thought I would share with you a photo of a "pigeon" necklace I made


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Pirab buk- that is so pretty and creative. I could see you makeing earrings to match and even pigeon charms for a bracelet.
Super Cute Pirab


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks! 
It's funny the reaction I get from people when they see "the pigeon" instead of say, a dog or a flower or something other than a pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovely work guys!


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello MaryOfExeter,
thank you and i see that you are a artist  do you have some you can post? would love to see your artwork.
have a great day


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

yes, please share your artwork! 
BTW lilbirdy do you have a fantail pigeon? I wonder where people obtain these fancy show pigeons. I think I would have to travel all the way to Pennsylvania to find these breeds.
For some reason, pigeons aren't "big" (as far popularity) in Massachusetts or New Hampshire like they used to be at one time.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Pirab 
I do have fantails,they are one of the original birds ive had from when i was a kid and one of my favorites. (as you can tell by how much i love to paint them  )
i see this beautiful grace in them and other times silly and cute. (im on another painting right now by the pond, with the water lilies in bloom)
If you want to find fantails and other breeds of pigeons in your area .try looking on craigslist.org in your area. I just did a check in one city and in Boston on craigslist there are alot of pigeons and one person that has peacocks who has fantail pigeons too for sale.there are alot of other breeds listed for sale too- it would be fun if your looking at whats for sale to go and look and talk to the breeders  and if you dont see what breed your looking for ,you can always post a free wanted ad on craigslist.
I hope that can help you Pirab. there are also other sites besides craigslist that have ads for people selling pigeons even facebook .


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmmmmm..thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a few


























A quick watercolor


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pyrography


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow - Very Nice artwork and your plaque - Nun Better.. lol thats super cute!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice! all you people are so talented.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*nice art!*

Thank you for sharing. Super work! FINALLY pigoens are appreciated for their beauty!
BTW is pyrography another word for wood buring/carving?
Your "canvas" medium looks like wood


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes pyrography is the fancy name for woodburning  It's my favorite - so much fun!


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

By the pond


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very,very nice!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*gorgeous art*

Oooh very nice lilbirdy. You work fast!
Nice mix of color.
Maryofexeter, those wood burning pictures are so different and, as we say in Boston, "wicked cool"


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much Almondman and Pirab  
Pirab are you working on another painting or more crafts? 
I try to set out a couple hours a day to paint outside, normaly in the morning. I have a assortment of pigeons to paint ,they are great models ...lol 
Hey Pirab where you able to find a fantail breeder over where you live?


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm just thinking about doing of some paintings but right now it's summer-time. We have such a a short season so right now I am into the beach, boating and scuba time.
I checked on craigslist and there was only one fancy pigeon listed out in western Massachusetts (over 2 1/2 hour drive one way) I will keep my eyes open.
Meanwhile my pigeon (along with all my other birds) keeps me extremely busy.
Pigeons are the funniest creatures alive.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Pirab
It's good to get out and take advantage of the nice weather, laugh and have fun.
Do you have any pics of your Birds?,besides pigeons and doves i have Canaries i really enjoy them.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*pigeon art*

Oh I forgot to add this piece of art. I found this ceramic piece at a thrift shop. It was painted pink with scary bright pink eyes. I took it home and repainted it "pigeon colours".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks much better now!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

LilBirdy said:


> By the pond


Very nice...I really like this one...beautiful!!!

Dawn


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

pirab buk said:


> Oh I forgot to add this piece of art. I found this ceramic piece at a thrift shop. It was painted pink with scary bright pink eyes. I took it home and repainted it "pigeon colours".


 wow ..You made it look sooo cute Pirab ,I love it !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That frillbacked indian fantail is what I wanted to create, but someone is already quite far along with it. Although that person is unwilling to share. So I guess I'll have to wait until she gets out of the hobby  I don't have the time to do it from scratch, but I'm patient waiting for her to perfect them LOL.


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice paintings!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I loved from the begining all of your paintings.

They are just FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

I am an artist and I have been thinking of doing pigeon art. So far I have only painted a sky at dusk in acrylics, then drew and cut out a flock of pigeons in black and pasted them to the canvas, but I have been thinking of doing pigeons in flight or pigeons as couples cuddling. I love your work, by the way. Keep it up. I am glad you enjoy what you are doing, that is the most important thing.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! love your art work lilbirdy. Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*lost art*

It appears that I had deleted all my attachments from previous posts by mistake. Here are some of them once again


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone - thank you for the nice comments  i love art, all art .Its how you see something and i agree its nice when you can express something you love.

Hello Pirab buk  how you been? how was your summer and scuba diving ?


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, man, too beautiful for words. RIGHT ON!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello lilbirdy!
We had a super summer. As always too short and yes, lots of scuba diving as usual. 
Winter is here and I hope to do some more art-work


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Pirab Buk ,Sounds like a wonderful summer you had .Did you get any pictures to post? have you done anymore artwork? Missed you not being here, your like the nicest person to talk to. i sold one of my paintings over sea (Germany) a man paid me 100.00 for it.its funny how you paint something because you love it and someone else loves it as much as you. i havent been outside with the birds painting, too cold but did a few lil tiny ones. 2 1/2 " by 2 1/2 ". not alot to them but they are fun to do between projects when you have alittle time


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

LilBirdy said:


>


i LOVE YOUR PAINTINGS!
Pure art !

I am so glad you got good money on them. Don't forget to put your signature. One day you will be renowned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lilbirdy, we have the same sheets!










That was a work-in-progress picture of one of my ATC's. Speaking of which, here are some pigeon ones I've done recently.

























The theme for that swap was design your own postage stamp so I made pigeon ones. They were from memory rather than using a reference so they aren't perfect. But I liked them!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You guys, you make me envy you. I used to draw in pencil 10 yrs ago and paint on glass saints, stained glass . May be i should start drawing pigeons, which i never did before.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

More:









For a Pens/Pencils/Sharpies themed swap. I decided it was a good chance to use my sharpie markers. I lost a lot of my colors so it wasn't very detailed haha.









Scandaroon for my own collection. Was made for the intention of trading but I liked it so much I decided to keep it. I'll eventually make more breeds and frame them together. My husband spilt chocolate milk on this one and I almost rung his neck, but it dried as if nothing happened. The little brownish tint blended into the tea stained paper I used anyway. That happened after I took the picture.









Zetti pigeon. Hard to explain zetti style artwork, just look it up


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And lastly, a lucerne.












Dima you should give it a go!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*Good show!*

Yes I have been painting!
Although not specifically pigeons but still,- birds! 
I was commissioned to do the "wise owl" icon! 
Thank you all for sharing your art. I LOVE it!
how fun is that?


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

wow really Nice artwork ! Lol MaryofExeter about the sheets for some reason my camera takes better pics on lighter backgrounds. Hi Dima i do paint all the way around those lil canvas and sign and date the bottoms. i paint the easels too then after they dry i paint flowers on them , Dima do you have pics of your art? would love to see them  Hello Pirab Buk Love your paintings! so glad you are getting commissioned im sure thats just the start on good things to come for you and your paintings. have a great day, im off to work ~


----------



## Airgility (Jan 27, 2012)

Oil pastel a


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful painting Airgility, do you have more?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Totally forgot about this one. It was hard to get a picture of it. I will add a floor to it and maybe some color in the background once I get it scanned (in case it looks crappy with the background). This is an Italian Modena (Triganino Modenese), which is my favorite Modena breed and the ancestor of the others.











Watercolor and sharpie pen. Had to go over the black in pen to make it darker as I didn't like how it turned out in watercolor.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*nice!*

Nice! really nice. thanks for sharing!


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

All so beautiful. thanks, everyone, for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

LilBirdy said:


> By the pond





MaryOfExeter said:


> That frillbacked indian fantail is what I wanted to create, but someone is already quite far along with it. Although that person is unwilling to share. So I guess I'll have to wait until she gets out of the hobby  I don't have the time to do it from scratch, but I'm patient waiting for her to perfect them LOL.


Thats interesting. I would love to see a real one.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Totally forgot about this one. It was hard to get a picture of it. I will add a floor to it and maybe some color in the background once I get it scanned (in case it looks crappy with the background). This is an Italian Modena (Triganino Modenese), which is my favorite Modena breed and the ancestor of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very clever Becky, it looks like a photo.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

*new pic*

I just did this little piece of art work on a wine box of a pigeon Icon.


----------

